# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Финансовые показатели Lenovo за 1 квартал 2017/2018 финансового года

## Labs

Компания Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) представила результаты за 1 квартал 2017/2018 финансового года. Результатом преобразований внутренних бизнес-процессов компании стала высокая рентабельность ключевого подразделения по производству ПК и умных устройств, а также рост объемов продаж и прибыли по основным направлениям развития, в том числе в подразделениях по созданию решений для ЦОД и мобильных устройств.

Инвестиции в персонал и разработку новых продуктов в подразделении по производству продуктов для ЦОД дали свои результаты. Компания представила самую широкую и полную за всю историю своего существования линейку продуктов, в том числе новые торговые марки ThinkSystem и ThinkAgile, а также продолжила развитие новой модели дистрибуции на базе комплексной технологии продаж. Подразделение по производству мобильных продуктов также представило широкую линейку новых устройств во главе с флагманом Moto Z2 Force, который уже сейчас можно приобрести у всех основных операторов мобильной связи США. Кроме того, компания усилила работу по продвижению бренда на мировом рынке мобильных устройств. 

Ян Юаньцин, генеральный директор и председатель совета директоров компании Lenovo: «В течение первого квартала текущего финансового года мы продолжили реализацию нашей трехуровневой стратегии развития. По итогам квартала компания продемонстрировала устойчивые показатели роста. Мы сохранили одни из лучших в отрасли показатели рентабельности в сегменте ПК, подготовили необходимую базу для укрепления показателей в подразделениях по производству мобильных устройств и продуктов для ЦОД, а также продолжили инвестиции в развитие направлений «устройство+облако» и «инфраструктура+облако» на базе технологий искусственного интеллекта. Мы добились значительного успеха по всем направлениям нашей стратегии. Так, например, вновь улучшились показатели, достигнутые подразделением по производству мобильных продуктов, которое продолжает двигаться к поставленной цели – выйти на безубыточный уровень ко второму полугодию текущего финансового года. Подразделение по производству продуктов для ЦОД также укрепляет свои позиции. Эти два новых локомотива роста набирают обороты, и мы рассчитываем вскоре увидеть устойчивые результаты». 

По итогам первого финансового квартала, завершившегося 30 июня 2017 года, выручка Lenovo составила $10 млрд. Таким образом, показатель остался на прежнем уровне по сравнению с аналогичным периодом предыдущего года и вырос на 4,5% по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом. Убытки до налогообложения за первый квартал составили $69 млн, чистый убыток составил $72 млн.

Операционная прибыль компании в первом квартале увеличилась на $110 млн по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом. Валовая прибыль компании в первом квартале финансового года упала по сравнению с аналогичным периодом предыдущего года на 11% до $1,4 млрд, но осталась при этом на прежнем уровне по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом. Валовая рентабельность по итогам квартала составила 13,6%. Базовый убыток на акцию в первом квартале составил 0,66 американских цента или 5,15 гонконгских центов.   

Компания Lenovo начала реализацию новой трехуровневой стратегии развития, в рамках которой планируется обеспечить сбалансированные показатели роста и прибыльности подразделения по производству ПК и умных устройств, ускорить рост показателей подразделений по производству мобильных устройств и продуктов для ЦОД, а также инвестировать в направления, не связанные с производством аппаратного обеспечения. Все это необходимо, чтобы соответствовать текущей рыночной динамике и при этом обеспечить прибыльный рост и развитие компании в долгосрочной перспективе. Компания Lenovo инвестирует как в развитие основных и базовых технологий, так и платформ нового поколения, что призвано помочь пользователям перейти в мир умных устройств и Интернет-технологий, где все умные устройства подключены к облаку и построены на базе технологий искусственного интеллекта. 

В то время как основное внимание Lenovo  направлено на развитие и внедрение новых технологий в рамках стратегии развития сегмента «устройство+облако», подразделение Lenovo Capital and Investment Group (LCIG), поставщик решений в области Интернета вещей, достиг в первом квартале знакового показателя – 3 миллиона пользователей глобальной платформы API.  

Кроме того, компания Lenovo продолжает развивать свою экосистему LenovoID (платформу с идентификацией пользователей для поддержки непрерывности работы клиентов со всеми устройствами Lenovo). Так, число пользователей экосистемы достигло по итогам первого квартала 225 миллионов. Шаги, сделанные Lenovo по направлениям, не связанным с производством аппаратного обеспечения, таким как ПО, услуги и сервисы, а также большие данные, уже дали ощутимые результаты и обеспечили прирост новых клиентов. 

На проведенной уже в третий раз ежегодной конференции Tech World, которая состоялась в прошлом месяце в Шанхае, компания Lenovo представила несколько новых продуктов и решений, разработанных для потребительского и корпоративного сегментов, среди которых – носимое устройство  SmartVest и очки daystAR для промышленного применения. Кроме того, Lenovo сообщила о намерении инвестировать $1,2 млрд в разработку новых технологий и реализацию научно-исследовательских проектов в области технологий искусственного интеллекта. Также компания продолжает разработку умных решений и  реализацию совместных проектов в сфере здравоохранения, транспорта и промышленности. 

*Обзор* *по подразделениям*
*В подразделении по производству персональных компьютеров и умных устройств*, которое включает в себя производство ПК, планшетов и умных устройств, зафиксирован рост средней розничной цены - на 7,8%, которую платят покупатели, приобретая устройства категории «ПК+планшет». Это означает, что покупатели стали чаще выбирать более дорогие и инновационные модели из ассортимента Lenovo. Несмотря на наблюдавшийся в отрасли дефицит комплектующих и связанное с этим резкое повышение их стоимости, компания Lenovo сохранила лучшие в отрасли показатели рентабельности.  

Квартальный объем продаж компании в данном подразделении не изменился в сравнении с предыдущим годом и составил $7 млрд.  По сравнению с предыдущим кварталом показатель вырос на 4,8%. Показатель дохода до налогообложения в первом квартале составил $291 млн, а показатель маржи прибыли до налогообложения снизился до 4,2%, что связано, по большей части, с наблюдавшимся в отрасли ростом стоимости комплектующих. 

В течение первого квартала Lenovo увеличила долю на рынке ПК в странах Азиатско-Тихоокеанского региона, Европы и Латинской Америки.  По итогам квартала компания продала 12,4 млн ПК. В Китае, где доля Lenovo на рынке ПК составляет по-прежнему почти 36%, подразделение по производству ПК и умных устройств возглавил новый сильный руководитель, который ставит во главу угла интересы потребителей. В странах Северной Америки, где показатели подразделения остались на прежнем уровне, было также назначено новое руководство, главная задача которого – обеспечить рост объема продаж в регионе. 

*В подразделении по производству мобильных устройств*, которое включает в себя производство смартфонов под брендом Moto и Lenovo, наблюдался внушающий оптимизм рост квартального объема продаж за пределами Китая. Данный показатель вырос по сравнению с предыдущим годом на 7,6% и составил $1,7 млрд. Компания продолжает свой прорыв на рынке мобильных устройств и уже достигла официально заявленной цели – продать 3 миллиона смартфонов Moto Z в течение первых двенадцати месяцев. 

Вот уже второй квартал подряд подразделение по производству мобильных устройств демонстрирует рост объема продаж  и улучшение показателя рентабельности: по сравнению с предыдущим годом выручка подразделения выросла на 2% и составила $1,7 млрд, в то время как показатель маржи прибыли до налогообложения увеличился на 2,2 п.п.

Число реализованных за пределами Китая смартфонов выросло на 12,3% и составило 11 млн единиц продукции. Этому способствовал рост объема продаж в странах Западной Европы и Латинской Америки, на 137% и 56% (по сравнению с аналогичным периодом предыдущего года) соответственно. 

*В подразделении по производству продуктов для ЦОД*, которое включает в себя серверы, системы хранения данных, программное обеспечение и услуги, компания продолжила преобразование бизнес-процессов, которые призваны повысить конкурентоспособность подразделения в долгосрочной перспективе. Так, компания предпринимает действия, направленные на повышение эффективности работы отделов продаж, модернизацию продуктовых линеек, разработку стратегии развития бренда, развитие новых партнерских связей, а также инвестирует в развитие каналов продаж. 

Подобные действия и инициативы компании помогли ей стабилизировать в первом квартале ситуацию внутри подразделения за пределами Китая, а также обеспечить рост выручки на 14% по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом. Особо можно выделить показатели в странах Западной Европы и Северной Америки: здесь рост объема продаж составил 11% и 8% соответственно по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года и 22% и 19% по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом. И в том, и в другом регионе это стало ожидаемым результатом целого ряда изменений и преобразований, в том числе назначения нового руководства, реструктуризации отделов продаж и разработки и начала продаж новых продуктов. По мере реализации глобальной программы преобразований в подразделении по производству продуктов для ЦОД ожидаются аналогичные положительные изменения и в других регионах. 

Еще одним положительным результатом работы подразделения стал рост показателя маржи прибыли до налогообложения на 1,7 п.п. (по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом). Помимо достижений по финансовым показателям, можно отметить 42 мировых рекорда в тестах производительности, которые показали устройства Lenovo, построенные на базе новой платформы Intel. Такого результата нет ни у одного из  конкурентов компании. Кроме того, Lenovo по-прежнему остается самым динамично развивающимся поставщиком суперкомпьютерных решений в мире и крупнейшим игроком на китайском рынке. Другое достижение в копилке Lenovo – успешное сотрудничество с Пекинским университетом.

----------

